# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Biến tần nổ tụ.

## GORLAK

Tình hình là e xài cái biến tần Yaskawa 2k2, đc 1 thời gian tầm 3 tháng thì mới đây đang chạy ngon lành tự nhiên nó nổ đùng đùng xong tắt luôn. Hết hồn tắt máy xong mở lại phần đk thì ko sao, mở biến tần lên ngó thử thì mặt nạ hiện thông số lên đc khoảng 2s là bên trong biến tần nổ như pháo, ớn quá tháo ra luôn, cái thùng máy thúi rùm. E yêu khoa học tháo ra coi thì thấy nổ 1 con tụ nguồn, kiểu nẹt phóng cao áp giữa 2 chân. Có cao nhân nào biết nguyên nhân ko ah, biến tần e In 3phase Out cũng 3phase nốt.

----------


## Gamo

Mua biến tần mới thui  :Wink: 

Nếu là tụ 450v thì mua tụ mới thế xem sao?  Nhưng mà nếu nổ tụ do linh kiện khác chạm mát thì gắn tụ mới vào nó nổ tiếp  :Wink:

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

E cũng ko biết nữa bác, khi nó nổ nhìn vô trong thấy nẹt như hồ quang điện, nhưng con tụ chỉ bị tét vỏ cao su ngoài, e nghĩ chắc lâu ngày tụ khô gây đoản mạch. Spindle của e dùng 10A mà cái biến tần max 11A thì có hại lắm ko bác? Hay quất cái cao cao cho chắc :v

----------


## chetaocnc

thay tụ chiến tiếp anh ơi

----------

GORLAK

----------


## Kythuat188_MV

> E cũng ko biết nữa bác, khi nó nổ nhìn vô trong thấy nẹt như hồ quang điện, nhưng con tụ chỉ bị tét vỏ cao su ngoài, e nghĩ chắc lâu ngày tụ khô gây đoản mạch. Spindle của e dùng 10A mà cái biến tần max 11A thì có hại lắm ko bác? Hay quất cái cao cao cho chắc :v


Spindle của anh 10A mà max biến tần có 11A thì nó chạy được thời gian là pháo hoa là đúng rồi anh ơi, vote thay biến mới công suất cao hơn.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mình đoán như cha Gò Lắc nói là hắn bị xui, tụ khô gây đoản mạch thui, hoặc mấy con công suất của hắn già quá rồi nên bị thông đ... gây nổ tụ thui. Cũng có khả năng do hắn tham chạy công suất cao quá thường xuyên ;D nhưng thật ra thì 10A đó là lúc khởi động thui chứ đang chạy chắc dòng rớt xuống 3-5A thui. Ngoài ra trong biến tần đàng hoàng thường có kiểm soát dòng & nhiệt độ nữa.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## ngocsut

em ko biết về điện tử nhưng nổ tụ thì em gặp mấy lần, mới chỉ là tụ dầu bé tí mà đã nổ đôm đốp như pháo rồi, tí lòi pha. tụ hóa vỏ nhôm chắc nổ kinh lắm  :Big Grin:

----------

GORLAK

----------


## thuhanoi

Biến tần ở nhà thì chưa nổ chưa biết, biến tần của công ty nổ thì thay mới, cái nổ cho ra bãi bán phế liệu nên chưa có xem xét, nhưng theo mình nếu muốn sửa thì đo bộ đi ốt nắn AC-DC đầu vào có làm sao không nhé. Nếu OK (hư thì thay) thì lắp tụ mới vào, nhớ xử lý mấy chỗ bị nổ cho tốt. Cách ly phần cấp điện cho dàn công suất, đóng điện đo áp trên tụ xem có bt không, nếu bt thì ngắt điện chờ cho điện áp trên tụ =0V. Xong thì đo luôn 6 con IGBT có bị sao không, nếu OK thì thử thôi.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## katerman

Bác chủ thớt nên kiểm tra lại spindle 1 lần trước khi lắp biến tần mới ạ.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## solero

Spindle 10A nếu mà khắc gỗ chỉ tầm 3A thôi.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Spindle 10A nếu mà khắc gỗ chỉ tầm 3A thôi.


anh golark thì cắt nhôm cnc ấy ah, mà chắc cũng ko lên nỗi 10A đâu nhỉ? lần trước nhatson chia sẽ spindle 2k2 ảnh đo lên cao lắm là 5A thôi.

----------


## Kythuat188_MV

điểm chính là xem dòng khởi động và quá trình chạy của anh chủ tiêu thụ dòng ra sao nữa các bác ạ, theo kinh nghiệm làm nguồn của em thì chắc phần công suất có vấn đề thì mới có hiện tượng nổ tụ cao áp, mong các bác chém nhẹ  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Theo mô tả của bác chủ thì... có vài nguyên nhân có thể:
- Nổ tụ cho tụ khô hoặc lý do nào khác. Nếu nổ kiểu này thường không gây mất nguồn, chỉ là cứ start thì báo OC. Lý do là mất tự nguồn nên phần HV nó lỗi. Tụ thường sau khi nổ là xong phim, nếu tháo tụ ra thì không còn dấu hiệu nào khác.
- Nếu phần mạch cũng có dấu hiệu phóng điện thì thường do bụi bẩn, ẩm v.v... nên gây phóng điện và dẫn đến hỏng vài thứ có liên quan. Nếu mạch đã phóng điện thì cách xử lý hơi khó. Vì thay tụ mới vào nó vẫn phóng. Lý do là khi mạch đã phóng điện thì phần mạch nó đã rò điện, nên cứ có điện là rẹt rẹt. Tốt nhất nên cho nó về hưu luôn. Còn muốn em yêu kho khọc thì không phải không có cách, chỉ là hơi phiền. Cách thì bên dưới nhé.
- Ngoài ra còn phải kiểm tra tùm lum thứ trước khi đóng điện trở lại nhé. Trường hợp cầu diod hỏng cũng gây bùm tụ.

Cách khắc phục khi mạch bị phóng điện.
- Vệ sinh sạch bụi bẩn. Cái này thì đương nhiên rồi.
- Nếu không có dấu hiệu gì mà cứ có điện là rẹt rẹt.. thì chắc chắn bề mặt mạch nó cháy rồi. Khắc phục thì làm thêm mấy bước.
- Cạo sạch luôn cái chổ phóng điện, rộng ra xíu, kể cả lớp phủ xanh.
- Hong thật kho, phòng khi ẩm nó còn núp trong đó.
- Dùng keo cách điện (epoxy cách điện, Dân Sinh có bán thì phải) quét cho nó một lớn.
Cách này thì thường khắ phục được. Mà mấy bác đừng nghĩ phải vài trăm volt mới phóng điện nhé, ẩm + mụi than (do mạch bị cháy) là vài chục Volt đã rẹt rẹt rồi.

----------

Gamo, GORLAK, Kythuat188_MV

----------


## GORLAK

> Spindle 10A nếu mà khắc gỗ chỉ tầm 3A thôi.


E quất nhôm bác ơi, toàn chơi 400Hz ko ah




> em ko biết về điện tử nhưng nổ tụ thì em gặp mấy lần, mới chỉ là tụ dầu bé tí mà đã nổ đôm đốp như pháo rồi, tí lòi pha. tụ hóa vỏ nhôm chắc nổ kinh lắm


Nó nổ ko có lòi ti ra bác ah, con tụ nguồn chính nó no bằng ngón tay cái nhưng chỉ nổ ngay phía dưới chân, phóng hồ quang.




> Hehe, mình đoán như cha Gò Lắc nói là hắn bị xui, tụ khô gây đoản mạch thui, hoặc mấy con công suất của hắn già quá rồi nên bị thông đ... gây nổ tụ thui. Cũng có khả năng do hắn tham chạy công suất cao quá thường xuyên ;D nhưng thật ra thì 10A đó là lúc khởi động thui chứ đang chạy chắc dòng rớt xuống 3-5A thui. Ngoài ra trong biến tần đàng hoàng thường có kiểm soát dòng & nhiệt độ nữa.


Nó chả báo gì bác ah, thế mới haizzz




> anh golark thì cắt nhôm cnc ấy ah, mà chắc cũng ko lên nỗi 10A đâu nhỉ? lần trước nhatson chia sẽ spindle 2k2 ảnh đo lên cao lắm là 5A thôi.


Dòng khi biến tần đề là ~6A đó e, khi chạy lên 400Hz thì còn ~1.8A.

Mà túm lại cám ơn các bác còm men, e quất cái 3k7 cho nó chắc, còn cái kia ve chai lại xong móc thêm ra làm cái cs lớn hơn. hehehhe

----------


## GORLAK

> Bác chủ thớt nên kiểm tra lại spindle 1 lần trước khi lắp biến tần mới ạ.


Đo lại phase hay sao bác? Dụ này ko rành lắm

----------

